# removing lacquer without harming plastic



## Calvin (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,

I want to remove a thick lacquer finish from a rifle stock, but it has a plastic forend tip that is glued on. Thus it cannot be removed for refinishing. 

Lacquer thinner softens the plastic a little. Is there a stripper that is safe on plastics and will remove the lacquer? 

Thanks,

Calvin


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Sandpaper. :smile:


----------



## Calvin (Apr 11, 2011)

*Lacquer*

I figured sandpaper would be the only option.

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could try Citristrip. It's a waterbase stripper, that's not as toxic as an MC based stripper, and it may remove the lacquer, as it's stated in the description:

_A powerful, industrial-strength remover. It is easy to use because it stays wet and active for up to 24 hours, allowing stripping of multiple layers in one step. It contains no methylene chloride, is non-caustic and is safe for indoor use. This special orange stripper has a pleasant citrus scent and is biodegradable. Use CITRISTRIP®’s all-purpose stripping gel to remove multiple layers of latex and oil-based paint, varnish,* lacquer*, enamel, polyurethane, shellac, acrylics and epoxy from wood, metal and masonry surfaces. Your satisfaction is guaranteed! _
.


















 







.


----------

